# ACETONE EXTRACTION.....FRESH BUDS FROM EARLY CHOPPED POPCORN...IS FAST DRY REALLY WORTH IT??



## lamby666 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi all. I bought 100 ml acetone pure from pharmacy while back .......I used bout 20g fresh bud just off plant.....I washed this and squeezed it in to acetone for a min ..then strained through aclean thin cotton. Trainer sock into a pyrex bowl....put this in bath of warm water... Waited till all evaped and scraped up wiv blade......well I've ended up with a soso glossy shiny squidgy black like hash tastes ok..melts too......whole processes took n hour from of plant to smokable product....and man its strong too.....why waste time quick drying buds for test...when its quicker to do this......wow.....need pin head ammoubts. Tastes very similar to bho........but looks very different.....just I had small bottle of acetone lying around from but back and I had no dry weed just few plants week or two from harvest...so just chopped some popcorn off bottoms and used this ..... Half drinking glass chopped popcorn bud.with 100 ml acetone.....turnud just shy gram of acetone hash.. . ....

So guys why waste time quick frying buds?????..


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 11, 2014)

I have no problem with it 

But I dont see it being economical as well as acetone is a watched chem in certain area's

The only small issiue I see is acetone is hydroscopic


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 11, 2014)

Assuming lab grade hplc, acetone should be purged really well due to it's inherent toxicity.

Butane provides superior results.


----------



## lamby666 (Oct 11, 2014)

Think I go butane route in future..seems lot cleaner..... What hydro scopic???


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 11, 2014)

lamby666 said:


> Think I go butane route in future..seems lot cleaner..... What hydro scopic???


Means it absorbs water from the atmosphere. Not really the issue.


----------



## lamby666 (Oct 11, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Means it absorbs water from the atmosphere. Not really the issue.


Tar...just wondered mate thanks....as acetone evaped at room temp very quick ...I just presumed it would all be evapped as it is very clean acetone ..leaves no residue when left on mirror to evap......is it really a lot more toxic than say butane....??? Thing us u had acetone ....next time I may purchase some butane... Can u use butane o. Fresh buds..... And what's say the easiest way to make or find the apparatus to butane extract??? Thanks all


----------



## lamby666 (Oct 11, 2014)

I know how to butane extract a boutght one them honey bee extracting tubes from my hydroshop back in 2006....but sold it years ago...cist me 20 £ back then.....Si I Kno the process....I just wondered if any one had ideas to make or find summit the cheapest possible way..... It only need be small too . n I be using fresh buds ......thanx again


----------



## lamby666 (Oct 11, 2014)

I saw a thread some where ....where a guy had a toilet roll tube....to small glass bits...he put 5 - 6 buds smallush in the tube ..held the bits glass one each end trapping bud in tube....vigoyrsly shook back n forth???? Then on the bits a glass....he scraped wiv Razer...got pure glass like amber......... Gonna try this I think...before I but butane?? He got a surprising amount to of lite bud he used. He also provided step by step picz....I'll try find the thread.......gotta be better...no Chensv or ought..??


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't use acetone


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 11, 2014)

wcam.engr.wisc.edu/Public/Safety/*MSDS*/*Acetone*.pdf


----------



## lamby666 (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay..after all your inputs......no more acetone extractions ....... Thought summit diff as how black the acetone extraction is compared to butane


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 11, 2014)

I ran into a guy that had this black stuff in a taffy form, he called it apocalypse shatter lol. He wouldn't declare the solvent used, it smelled more like trichlorethane than acetone.

I passed on the offered dab.


----------



## lamby666 (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol.......it didn't taste harsh or chemically....in fact it had a tastebof nice hash...and got me smashed.....but after all iv read and u guys hav said I'll pass on acetone a d prob GI butanebne instead...


----------

